# 4 Ohm vs. 2 Ohms



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a pair of JL 10W1 4 Ohms, that I'm running with an Alpine PDX-5 on the Mono 5 Channel, I am running them at 2 Ohms, but running the rest of the system at 4 Ohms, is this going to affect my amp performance?
Should I run everything at 4 Ohms?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

No effect. The PDX5 will take the load. You can think of a 5ch like the PDX like two separate amps in one chassis, pretty much.


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

The rating at 4 ohms is the same as 2 Ohms I was wondering why?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Fitzo said:


> The rating at 4 ohms is the same as 2 Ohms I was wondering why?


That amplifier has a regulated power supply, hence the reason 2 ohm and 4 ohm output is the same.


----------



## nick561 (Jun 25, 2009)

should be fine


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Just like the JL /SLASH amps they're design to be dummy proof....no offense.


----------

